# Need some guidance in making a rub



## Woody Sider (Jul 22, 2018)

I want to make a rub based on Cherry flavor. Im cool with the brown sugar for sweet, not a huge fan of strong cumin and chilli flavor. Anyone work with cherries? Does it carry over through smoking good? What would work for heat? Jalapeno? Cayenne? Should i use a hotter pepper?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 22, 2018)

What meat is the rub going on, is it going to be brined first, how is it going to be cooked?

Cherry with chiles, a spicy cherry rub... Hmmmm.
Don't know about perhaps grinding up some dried cherries.
But you can use cherry Koolaid mix in the rub.

Chile powder for heat, anything ya want to use will work.
How much heat, now that is a loaded question, how hot ya want it?  Carolina Reaper hot?
Cayenne, Jalapeno, Chipolte or whatever, your pick.

Cherry Dr. Pepper or Cherry Coke in a brine has had nice results with pork.

Cherry wood for smoke.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 22, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> you can use cherry Koolaid mix in the rub.


I like that thought .


----------



## Woody Sider (Jul 22, 2018)

Heard koolaid doesnt work well but am very interested in the soda brine. Never done a brine before for pork. Cayenne and jalapenos is what i was thinking for heat since it isnt super hot and flavorful. I paid for some cherry dry rubs but they dont have enoug cherry flavor and too much cumin and chilli for my liking. Over rides the cherry sweet flavor. 

I really like the McCormick memphis pit blend. Trying ti hit close to that but with swapping some key ingredients.


----------



## Woody Sider (Jul 22, 2018)

Ive tried cherry wood as well for smoking but need a offset attachment and a burn barrel. Any guidance in a brine for ribs and pork butt? Really interested innthe soda brine. Might have to try it this weekend. Does the acid effect the meat like most acids?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 22, 2018)

1/2L or 1L of Cherry Dr. Pepper
1/2C or 1C of Kosher salt
mix well to dissolve all salt
Brine meat for 4-8 hours

Here is one cook I've used it in,
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...cy-sausage-and-grilled-eggplant.261598/page-2


----------



## Woody Sider (Jul 22, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> 1/2L or 1L of Cherry Dr. Pepper
> 1/2C or 1C of Kosher salt
> mix well to dissolve all salt
> Brine meat for 4-8 hours
> ...



Will give that a shot. Sounds interesting. Will it tighten the meat at all or everything be cool?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 22, 2018)

What you hear isn't always true.
What you taste and like can be vastly different from someone else.


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 22, 2018)

Where you at? If California, I can understand....
Like Chili suggests, cherry soda in the brine.
Certainly not my taste, cherry. But different strokes for different folks.

For me, my rub is a mixture of the flavors I love.
S-P-O-G, cyan for heat, Lawry's Season Salt, dill weed, granulated garlic, Smoked Paprika, etc.
But never did no fruity flavorings.
What is your end game? Cherry flavored BBQ?

Maybe try this stuff. Then build your own based on what you find.
Here is what Google popped up with.


----------



## Woody Sider (Jul 22, 2018)

Im in MI, home of cherries. Cherry flavored bbq seems fitting. I like it so far. Oak, cherry, and maple are abundant here. Cherry is tart with a decent flavor so I was thinking sweet and smokey with a hint of cherry would be bomb. Ive had cherry bbq sauce too. I like it as long as the cherry isnt ovet powering.


----------



## nanuk (Jul 22, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> .....
> But never did no fruity flavorings......



I have never liked sweet with meat. 

so for me, fruit and meat need to be during different meals.


----------



## Woody Sider (Jul 22, 2018)

nanuk said:


> I have never liked sweet with meat.
> 
> so for me, fruit and meat need to be during different meals.



You from texas?


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 22, 2018)

Woody Sider said:


> I want to make a rub based on Cherry flavor. Im cool with the brown sugar for sweet, not a huge fan of strong cumin and chilli flavor. Anyone work with cherries? Does it carry over through smoking good? What would work for heat? Jalapeno? Cayenne? Should i use a hotter pepper?


I've not worked with cherries, but I'd look online for a cherry powder. Having used cayenne in rub, it does come through in the end product.


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 22, 2018)

I _use to_ do individual applications grill side of the ingredients in my rub.
As I experimented and found ways I liked, now my rub gets mixed into Sweet Baby Rays Sauce, with a good sized dollop of Sage Honey, and minced garlic.
I "paint" my baby backs, as I turn them every 7-10 minutes. It develops a bark of sorts on the ribs.
But that's about as far as I go towards sweet flavorings (Honey).
I guess it must work, I've been ordered not to mess with the ribs. :( (I've created a monster)
But hey, if you like the flavors, by all means you should pursue making your own tasty rub with the flavors you love.
Just beware you might get shackled by your family and friends once you find the magic spot. :confused:o_O:eek::D
You might like to bypass other flavors and go right to cherry syrup for your marinade mixing. Or go dry with powdered flavorings.
But try.;)


----------



## nanuk (Jul 22, 2018)

Woody Sider said:


> You from texas?




nope


----------



## Woody Sider (Jul 28, 2018)

Tried cherry syrup and cherry coke. I like cherry coke better. Cherry syrup is too sweet and too heavy on cherry without diluting. Cherry coke is well balanced. Cherry wood is a subtle smoke, will try other woods. I like the brown sugar rub over sugar rub.both brines were too salty so I think I need to cut the salt in the brine by half.


----------



## phatbac (Jul 29, 2018)

try this rub....













seasoning.jpg



__ phatbac
__ May 9, 2016






I find it tastes great on chicken and pork! search the internet or Amazon for Butcher BBQ.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Woody Sider (Jul 29, 2018)

That is the one rub i havent tried. Really looking to make my own rub that is sweet and spicey. Will have to give that one a try for sure.


----------

